

FBI turning to private sector to hack phones, exploit unknown security holes - jqueryin
http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/02/fbi-cyber-spying-def-con/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget

======
dobbsbob
They are just using FinFisher/Finspy to turn on the mic. Your SIM card also
runs it's own proprietary closed O/S and anytime the carrier wants it can OTA
update spyware via that channel too and you'd never know. Your baseband stack
is yet another blackbox on the phone just waiting to be exploited by
FinFisher, carriers, manufacturers, the feds or a despotic regime near you.

